# Cec 645.5



## JPohling (Aug 9, 2013)

I am looking for some opinions on this requirement.  It only becomes an issue whenever we run plans thru the SFM.  These are typically small Tenant Improvements with 8x8 "server" rooms.  We invariably get the correction that this room needs to comply with all portions of CEC 645.5.  One hour walls, 3/4 hour doors, dedicated or smoke/fire dampered mechanical systems and the power disconnect requirements.  When I read the code its pretty clear to me that this is intended to be for larger rooms that utilize raised floor distribution systems.  Is there any code interpretations that you can steer me to that will clarify when this code section is to be used?  How do your jurisdictions address this? I found these, but they are not CEC specific.:banghd

http://www.bicsi.org/uploadedfiles/Conference_Websites/Fall_Conferences/2011/presentations/2011_National_Electrical_Code.pdf

Thought Leadership: News Article


----------



## JPohling (Aug 13, 2013)

Where is all of the electrical knowledge?


----------



## chris kennedy (Aug 13, 2013)

JPohling said:
			
		

> Where is all of the electrical knowledge?


I used it all at work today. I read this when you first posted but I have no clue about the CEC. (Canadian Electrical Code) Yet NEC 645 deals with your topic. At first I thought CEC was a typo but CEC appears 3 times in title and post??? Also your links refer to the NEC. And your in Cali.

So are you looking for an article similar to NEC 645 in the CEC?


----------



## Gregg Harris (Aug 13, 2013)

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> I used it all at work today. I read this when you first posted but I have no clue about the CEC. (Canadian Electrical Code) Yet NEC 645 deals with your topic. At first I thought CEC was a typo but CEC appears 3 times in title and post??? Also your links refer to the NEC. And your in Cali.So are you looking for an article similar to NEC 645 in the CEC?


San Diego Fire Marshal and California Electrical Code

I am not sure of the question, unless he is asking if room is remodeled does 645.5 become a requirement to finish details requiring fire rating of room.

I am not sure what CEC 645 entails but when looking at the scope of it in the NEC if the requirements are met for the design of the room you can apply 645 and the requirements are not as restrictive as in Article 1 through 4


----------



## north star (Aug 13, 2013)

*= = =*

JPohling,

In reading Article 645.4 [ in the `08 NEC ], ...IMO, the requirement

for having rated wall & ceiling assemblies, ...fire/smoke dampers and

a dedicated HVAC system do not have a size [ min. ] threshold, rather,

that all designated ITE rooms must have these fire rated components

and the separation of the HVAC system to be compliant.

Maybe I'm totally wrong, but that is just my take!

*= = =*


----------



## Gregg Harris (Aug 14, 2013)

north star said:
			
		

> *= = =*JPohling,
> 
> In reading Article 645.4 [ in the `08 NEC ], ...IMO, the requirement
> 
> ...


645 is an alternate means to wire this space as apposed to the requirements of article 1 through 4 if all of the requirements are met.

645.4 Special Requirements for Information Technology Equipment Room.

Changed From 2008

  645.4: Revised requirement covering applicability of Article 645.

This article shall be permitted to provide alternate wiring methods to the provisions of Chapters 1 through 4 for power wiring, 725.154 for signaling wiring, and 770.113© and Table 770.154(a) for optical fiber cabling when all of the following conditions are met:

(1) Disconnecting means complying with 645.10 are provided. See related UL

(2) A separate heating/ventilating/air-conditioning (HVAC) system is provided that is dedicated for information technology equipment use and is separated from other areas of occupancy. Any HVAC system that serves other occupancies shall be permitted to also serve the information technology equipment room if fire/smoke dampers are provided at the point of penetration of the room boundary. Such dampers shall operate on activation of smoke detectors and by operation of the disconnecting means required by 645.10. See related ROP UL

Informational Note: For further information, see NFPA 75-2009, Standard for the Protection of Information Technology Equipment, Chapter 10, 10.1, 10.1.1, 10.1.2, and 10.1.3.

(3) All information technology and communications equipment installed in the room is listed. See related UL

(4) The room is occupied by, and accessible to, only those personnel needed for the maintenance and functional operation of the installed information technology equipment.

(5) The room is separated from other occupancies by fire-resistant-rated walls, floors, and ceilings with protected openings. See related UL

Informational Note: For further information on room construction requirements, see NFPA 75-2009, Standard for the Protection of Information Technology Equipment, Chapter 5.

(6) Only electrical equipment and wiring associated with the operation of the information technology room is installed in the room.

Changed From 2008

 645.4(6): Added new requirement providing an additional condition that has to exist in order for Article 645 to apply to an installation of information technology equipment.

Informational Note: HVAC systems, communications systems, and monitoring systems such as telephone, fire alarm systems, security systems, water detection systems, and other related protective equipment are examples of equipment associated with the operation of the information technology room.

Use of the requirements in Article 645 is based on the assumption that construction of the information technology equipment (ITE) room complies with NFPA 75, Standard for the Protection of Information Technology Equipment. For those ITE rooms constructed in accordance with NFPA 75, Article 645 contains electrical installation requirements that are less stringent than the requirements in the first four chapters of the Code. Application of these provisions is contingent on the ITE room construction and equipment meeting all six provisions specified in 645.4. For example, the provisions for wiring installations in the space beneath the raised floor of an ITE room where that space is also used for environmental air are less stringent than those in Chapters 1 through 4 for that same type of space. The less restrictive provisions in Article 645 cannot be taken advantage of if any one of the conditions specified in 645.4 is absent. Mandatory application of Article 645 is typically determined by the designer or facility manager who wants to use the provisions of this article for the electrical installation in the information technology equipment room instead of the relevant requirements in Chapters 1 through 4.


----------



## chris kennedy (Aug 14, 2013)

Gregg Harris said:
			
		

> San Diego Fire Marshal and California Electrical Code


Ah, all starting to make sense now.


----------



## JPohling (Aug 14, 2013)

Yes!  California Electrical Code  + State of California Fire Marshal  as this is a State project.

Basically what I am looking for is the ability to convince the SFM that just because there is a rack mounted server in a small room that may go by the name of Telcom, Server, Phone, etc that is typically a 8x8 room with tele. backboards, tele switches, security gear, CCTV equipment that it is not an "Information Technology Room"  that would kick us into these more restrictive code requirements.  It is my understanding that 645.5 is there to allow the engineer to specify different wiring methods that are normally used when wiring large server farms on raised floor applications with underfloor HVAC, etc.

It is further my understanding that this code section does not at all apply to "telecommunications" equipment.  My room is clearly labeled "telecom"  My list of equipment has only to do with telecommunications,  security systems, and CCTV systems.  The State entity responsible for specifying and installing the equipment declares that it is all "telecommunications equipment" and not "information technology"  equipment.

SFM is reviewing my latest plea, but we have never been successful on previous projects.


----------

